# Do you know what Texas Tree this is?



## PelletsR4Nancies (Sep 20, 2021)

I was recently given some wood off of one of our land clearing sites. I never got to see the tree itself, or the leaves, before it was cut up. The guy said he was pretty sure it was a pecan but this bark is kind of peculiar. Almost looks pine-like but I know it isnt. I live in Southeast Texas. Photo is attached


----------



## mike243 (Sep 20, 2021)

Welcome Home, looks like pine from here but not familiar with the tree's down there


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 20, 2021)

PelletsR4Nancies said:


> I was recently given some wood off of one of our land clearing sites. I never got to see the tree itself, or the leaves, before it was cut up. The guy said he was pretty sure it was a pecan but this bark is kind of peculiar. Almost looks pine-like but I know it isnt. I live in Southeast Texas. Photo is attached


 welcome to SMF. Nice choice on username. Can you split the wood so we can see the grain? What are you smoking with?


----------



## yankee2bbq (Sep 20, 2021)

Cherry.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Sep 20, 2021)

^^^^ I'm leaning this way.  Need to see some split.


----------



## PelletsR4Nancies (Sep 20, 2021)

Thanks yall I'll get it split and post pictures tomorrow


----------



## Chasdev (Sep 21, 2021)

Hard to tell from the bark, any chance of seeing some leaves?


----------



## PelletsR4Nancies (Sep 22, 2021)

Here it is split


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Sep 22, 2021)

I would say that is pecan.  My favorite.


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 22, 2021)

PelletsR4Nancies said:


> Here it is split


Looks like a hardwood. I’d smoke it.


----------



## PelletsR4Nancies (Sep 23, 2021)

Closer shots


----------



## 1MoreFord (Sep 23, 2021)

Not  cherry like I thought earlier.  Now leaning toward pecan.


----------



## PelletsR4Nancies (Sep 24, 2021)

Willow Oak was another one I was thinking is possible. Just so hard without the leaves and such. Thanks for all y'alls help


----------



## 1MoreFord (Sep 25, 2021)

It doesn't have typical oak grain.  More like pecan or hickory but I'm still not sure it's either one of them.  Hard to make a determination from a two dimensional photo w/o some leaves to help.


----------

